# Nice Place



## CichlidGrrl (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know what is wrong with this site. I have asked nicely three times to have my profile, and information removed from this site, and to have my account closed. Will they do it?... Obviously not, Im still here.......As was proven with a bunch of threads lately, the MODS and ADMIN don't give a _Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus_ about what we want, or say. You will censor someone immediately for telling the truth and stating their opinion. But wont remove me when I want to be removed. I WANT MY COPULATED PROFILE OFF THIS SITE. By taking the side of neglecting abusive male chicken suckers like IJ and Keeping the bull manure up that they post whilst deleting Valid comment and opinions from other long time members. You guys are MATED. The way it looks to me is that maybe GTA is getting some kind of sponsorship from IJ. KnaveTO asked for proof of accusations of neglect, but wont allow me to post pics of dehydrated reptiles taken in IJ's store. WHAT A CROC OF FECAL MATTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow I dunno what happened as I usually stay away from forum politics but I do feel they should close your account if that's what you wanted. I'm sure this will catch their attention.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you want to believe that, then go for it.

This is a free forum. It has no sponsers. It is run and moderated by fellow hobbyists who give their time to make it what it is.

Is it worth risking a lawsuit to allow you to post whatever YOU want? Nope, not in the least. If you want to take that personally, then that is your perrogative. If you want to act out with language like that on this forum, then well, sorry to say but we might be better off without you here.

This forum is supposed to be informative, fun and above all else appropriate. It is not supposed to be a legal liability, even if that possibility in reality is fairly far-fetched. It just isn't something that should be slated for the staff to take responsibility for. 

The staff here aren't out to get you in any way. If your maturity level will not allow you to see past the larger issue surrounding the removal of your posts, then again perhaps this forum is not for you.

Hopefully you can understand why things transpired the way they did, because the community here would hate to lose any members, especially in such a negative way.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

While I completely agree with you, you have to understand that one of the groups you mentioned has already proven themselves to be the lowest form of dogcrapp in the universe and we know they'll try to throw their lawyer ad anything that moves, because they're scum.

That's why they don't want you to post your pictures. We all know there's neglect. We all know these people are pathetic. There's really nothing we can do.

I agree that your account should be closed immediately if that's what you want. I'm sorry that you feel like you have to leave over this.

If GTAA has received sponsorship from anyone who employs questionable practices, I submit that GTAA should immediately refund that sponsorship. GTAA does receive sponsorship from certain reputable stores that I know of.


I agree with you 100%, but unfortunately we live in a world where scumbags have lawyers and you can't say whatever you want.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm inclined to agree with everything the OP has said. Unfortunately we can't, as a forum, put ourselves in a situation of liability- especially when the opposite end of that situation is populated by walking dog crapp with lawyers. 

HOWEVER-- given my understanding of the law, libel would be a situation in which slanderous accusations without basis are made.

A few months ago the humane society was accused of neglect. You say that and nobody really pays attention- but you get a picture of a mummified cat stuck in the ceiling and suddenly everyone is paying attention.

If we have our 'mummified cat' then I'm pretty sure we're in a safe position.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know what???

I don't have the tools to delete memberships, I have to send a message to the ADMIN and then they will delete your membership when they can. Nothing is making you come back to the forum either. Want to leave? Leave.

I can close your account right away but only by banning. I didn't think you wanted a big ole BANNED thing under your name. I was trying to avoid that.

Frankly I am pretty disappointed with your outburst. We all have lives and we all can't be on this site 24-7, I have a 3 month old a home and pets to take care of. I am a real person who cares about other people...

If you have proof of neglect then you should report it to the police and turn it into the insurance company instead of trying to make a couple of mods _(who do this for free and because we want to be here)_ look like a bunch of monsters cause we we had to do our jobs.

For the last friggin time... its not a personal attack against the members of this site and sometimes admin stuff takes a moment! Geese..


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

This site did at least take money for sponsorship at the start. I was one of the first to support this site. And gladly too. This site has grown into one of the better local site for hobbyists from the Toronto area to use. Yes sometimes it can be like a nanny state but thats because we have kids running around with their mouths running faster then they think and things have to be done. 

I find this site may be a little more policed then the other big local site. But that one lacks policing and needs it badly. We need to find a happy medium.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As far as I know, currently this site does not get sponsored by any stores. Not that I know of, so we're not pushing anyone's adgenda.

Indoor Jungle is a member all the same just like the rest of you. For that reason they have the same rights on the forum despite what they might do outside of the forum. 

If you have your own adgenda, your own crusade, then take it up yourself. Don't make this site the launching pad for your assault on someone/organization - that's not what we're here for.

As for being watched closely, when you have a dedicated team of moderators who abide by the user agreement and moderate the site according to the rules with as much impartiality as possible, then that's what you get. When one member craps about another member, we resolve the issue on both sides, making sure to take a happy medium or resolve the dispute fairly when it becomes a publicly posted issue. And yes, people have been awfully brave as of late, and so we've had to step it up in kind. 

If you want to quit, then do so. But there's no reason to make a big stink before you leave.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice editing ameek. I'm chuckling at your choice of words. Mated. Damn, funny.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> If you have your own adgenda, your own crusade, then take it up yourself. Don't make this site the launching pad for your assault on someone/organization - that's not what we're here for.


Very well written. I am all for free speech and voicing one's opinion - I may not agree with it, but we all have a right to our own opinions. That doesn't mean we can hang our billboards on someone else's wall, and as generous and liberal and democratic as it may be (or in not in the view of some), the walls here are someone elses house and we are guests.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone else who feels as though they do not want to be a member of this site is also free to go.

The mods and admins at this site work very hard and do so out of their own time. Once again, thank you guys for doing it and thank you to all our members, new and devoted a like.

I also wanted to say that just because it says mods and admins under some of the names, it doesn't mean they are therefore silenced in any way. Opinions are opinions and personalities are personalities, no matter who they are from or who they belong to. 

Oh yeah, have a magnificent day everyone... +13 and sunny


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep - keep it friendly people. A good healthy debate is one thing, but starting witch hunts and Inquisitions is another.

And yeah, MATING NICE DAY OUT!!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

although this is a forum community, the moderators and admins are trying to protect the rest of the members from other people's actions that may result in getting the forum shut down for good.

if you had such a big deal with Indoor Jungle, and put the effort into taking pictures of the animals, and now going through the trouble of arguing with the moderators, why don't you just make a phone call to those are activist groups like Ontario SPCA or PETA.

we're just ordinary people who like to talk about fish, we're not superheros


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Just FYI. Currently GTAA accepts $0 from sponsors. Like Jason mentioned, it had some sponsors to get it off the ground, and to them I give my gratitude! After the original sponsorships expired, the site was turned into a free venture for hobbyists to share/explore stories & ideas.

Regarding your account. I can remove it, but just so you know the posts will remain. If you wish to remove posts, you have control to edit/delete posts yourself. It's not up to me to prune conversations like that. It's up to the mods to make the call on appropriate conversations.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

wow, who maintains your website, database, server/hosting resources? btw I am a techy and I can be paid in trident layered gum...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

"All that is necessary for evil to prevail is for good men (and women. It's an old quote) to do nothing"

Cichlidgrrl- I commend your love for these animals and what you are trying to do. Unfortunately for libel issues etc, some people just don't want that conversation had here. If you want to take it up privately some of us plan to go have a talk with these people as a group, also we could contact the SPCA and PETA as a group. PM me I'll put you in touch with the 'others'


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

clubsoda said:


> wow, who maintains your website, database, server/hosting resources? btw I am a techy and I can be paid in trident layered gum...


I am techy as well. I maintain the site and software.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I will state one thing to this post... I did not state that she couldn't post proof. If she is referring to the thread I posted in the information section I stated that any new IJ thread would be a moderated. Should there have been photographic proof of any potential situation then I would not have prevented that to be posted.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KnaveTO said:


> Should there have been photographic proof of any potential situation then I would not have prevented that to be posted.


Kum-ba-ya?

I liked my witch hunt solution. It was cleaner cut.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Matt you have done well with this site since we first met a few years back. I'm glad you stuck with it. I remember you telling me your starting this site because of the BS going on at (Insert web name here) and that BS is still going on over there with almost zero moderating now. I find there is a lot more constructive discuss here then over there. It's because of good moderating. 

I appologise to you and all the moderators for the last week of emotional unrest. I have reacted more then responded to what transpired. I am very passionate about this hobby. I have been keeping fish both privately and professionally, managed a big box store fish room as well as owning my own business with 120 aquariums both with reptiles. I was outraged and still am to an extend over this whole fiasco and what I have seen in the past. I have my ideas about how things are and felt angered and i let it frustrate me. 

We all know and can come to our own conclusions about why things happened. But the main thing is we all need to learn from this and let's do something about it. Getting mad and bent out of shape at the people is not going to solve anything. 

I'll be the first to admit I behaved in a rather childish way. 

I'll also admit it was turning into a witch hunt. And i'm glad the moderators where on the ball to prevent anything from getting too out of hand.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

AquariAM and CichlidGrrl are acting like children. The admins of this site are tolerant, to a fault, in my opinion, and are to be commended for their adult-size behaviour. Some of the less mature members here, are not to be commended. That they have not been banned for talking trash shows that the admins here are as nice a bunch of people as you'll find running an online forum.

I love GTAA. And I put up with the few whingers, trolls, and so on, because they are a minority. Those of you who think you are edgier and cooler and more with-it than the admins who are asking you to reign yourself in: 
The admins here are being reasonable. You are not.

Most of the people on here manage to be passionate about their hobby, without turning into jerks. Ciddian, KnaveTO, AMeekPlec, you guys rock. Thanks for your contribution to this site.

W


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*focus.*

i have been biting my tongue all week but what i relize is that u guys have a great site here that is helpful to everyone , we need to focus on what this site is all about and not get caught up with the bs and name calling and so on and so on .... guys /gals what goes around comes around lets leave it at that and go back to what we enjoy .helping one another .there are lots of good people here ,we are all highly educated and opinionated which is all good but also could be devastating 
lets move on 
tom


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> AquariAM and CichlidGrrl are acting like children.
> W


I disagree. Perhaps we are overly-passionate, but we aren't really doing anything childish. Are people who rally and protest against fox hunts or other forms of animal cruelty childish? The squeaky wheel gets the grease. I think we've made very reasonable comments about having a poster who posed a threat to the free flow of information, and about our strong feelings that there was/is inhumane treatment going on. Sure, a couple of those comments contained a little profanity and could have been worded a little bit more politely, but I would still say that they are passionate rather than childish comments.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*focus*

i am not disagreeing with anything that has been said 
i am on board with everyone else 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well it's good to see that level heads prevail eventually - I know it's easy to become passionate and hard to not take things very personally, but sometimes what is required is to take a step back and rethink our reactions before we act on them.

IMO, a witch hunt is not a constructive solution to anything. Ask the people of Salem.




If anything we've all learned through this whole fiasco folks, is that Snuffleupagus is spelled with a p. I know, it changed my life too.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Just for the record, it's not libel unless you claim something to be a fact without any proof. If you make it clear that something is your opinion, there's nothing wrong with it. Of course, you do have to be careful what you say out there but people seem to be under the impression you can get into trouble for a lot of things that you can't. It's sort of like defamation of character... If I say that in my opinion, Mr. X is Y then I'm fine. If I say without a doubt, Mr. X is Y and it's not true that's defamation of character. 

That said, being civil is also good and obviously IJ in general has been a contentious subject all around. I think the truth will come out eventually one way or another and at that point everyone can say I told you so.

On an ironic note, IJ could probably actually get in trouble for false advertising for a lot of the claims they have made publicly but that tends to be a tricky subject.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> AquariAM and CichlidGrrl are acting like children. The admins of this site are tolerant, to a fault, in my opinion, and are to be commended for their adult-size behaviour. Some of the less mature members here, are not to be commended. That they have not been banned for talking trash shows that the admins here are as nice a bunch of people as you'll find running an online forum.
> 
> I love GTAA. And I put up with the few whingers, trolls, and so on, because they are a minority. Those of you who think you are edgier and cooler and more with-it than the admins who are asking you to reign yourself in:
> The admins here are being reasonable. You are not.
> ...


Cry  *tear*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL!! *hugs!!!!* Brian. :3


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

The reason the world is in such bad shape is that bad things happen and most people laugh and joke about how to spell snufalupegus. Seriously.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> The reason the world is in such bad shape is that bad things happen and most people laugh and joke about how to spell *snufalupegus*. Seriously.


Mr. Snuffleupagus


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> The reason the world is in such bad shape is that bad things happen and most people laugh and joke about how to spell snufalupegus. Seriously.


I disagree with that. I think people spend too much time complaining about things - things they have no intention nor willpower to do anything about - then not really doing anything about it. Expecting that simply shouting a message on a street corner, from an armchair or keyboard is going to make a difference is naive.

A good idea is just that an idea. Words. Shouted words don't change the world - direct communication with people in a position to affect change and personal actions to reinforce and support change do.

Change happens when we *make *it happen - the rest is wasted breath.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Fishies said:


> I disagree with that. I think people spend too much time complaining about things - things they have no intention nor willpower to do anything about - then not really doing anything about it. Expecting that simply shouting a message on a street corner, from an armchair or keyboard is going to make a difference is naive.
> 
> A good idea is just that an idea. Words. Shouted words don't change the world - direct communication with people in a position to affect change and personal actions to reinforce and support change do.
> 
> Change happens when we *make *it happen - the rest is wasted breath.


There's a lot to be said for letting someone know, en masse, that they're morons-- and thus causing them to change themselves.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I mostly stay out of this but have been on the fringes. Now that everyone is calm down. Do read this:
http://www.cba.org/bc/public_media/rights/240.aspx

This by mean is not the bibble of law, but does explain to you what constitue as libel.

Most of you probably read your own post and says I don't see what is wrong with it. But if you take a good look at the topic of the thread, it's about the news of IJ's fish getting poisoned. That does not translate to "Please give me your comment about how unhappy you are with my services." and also sentences that more or less goes "I have doubt it's an outside job." Things like this isn't going to help you if you should be unlucky enough to stand in front of a judge.

We here in GTA are slightly different from PN, because in PN, it was IJ who open the thread and hence invite the conversation. No thread was open by IJ here. So keep that in your mind when you post.

If you really have some solid information to offer. Please call the 41 division at 416-808-4100 or Crime Stoppers at 416-222-TIPS.

We all want whoever did this to be prosecuted.

Having said all that though. You have to sue in Supreme Court for libel. It's not like the States where any Tom, Dick and Harry can take you to court. You have to have a big pocket to take some one to court, but know this, you also need a big pocket to defend yourself should you be in that situation. I see little chance of that happennig here, the most you will get is a cheap laywer threat on an expensive piece of paper, which probably cost $100 or $200 dollars and probably 15 cents if is was fake.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That link is fantastic Zebra  thank you


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I must say I am pretty damn proud of how to mods have handled this situation (and all others for that matter). Ciddian, while it only says 'Moderator' under her name, has done an exceptional job running the day to day with the site. Right down to moderator selection. I think her title should simply be 'Awesome' 

Thanks to her and all the other mods!

/stands and applauds/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

O_O!! LOL *blush*

Omg.. you guys all know I rely on a lot of members and other mods for emotional support most of the time. Rofl


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

wow this one is still going  some people love to complain nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Bah, it just says what I said in more words. No love for Cory 



Ciddian said:


> That link is fantastic Zebra  thank you


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Cory said:


> Bah, it just says what I said in more words. No love for Cory


I feel your pain, Cory, I feel your pain.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! I love you guys. :3


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> The reason the world is in such bad shape is that bad things happen and most people laugh and joke about how to spell snufalupegus. Seriously.


Actually, the world would probably be a much better place if more people could joke about things, take a level and rational approach to a real world problem and offer constructive solutions and methods for improvement and resolution, as opposed to starting witch hunts (McCarthyism is SO 1950's) and foolish, short sighted, ill-thought out solutions.

And yes, +1318^24! to Cid. Let's see you guys juggle a Kid, a Bob and a little zoo at home and on here.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Actually, the world would probably be a much better place if more people could joke about things, take a level and rational approach to a real world problem and offer constructive solutions and methods for improvement and resolution, as opposed to starting witch hunts (McCarthyism is SO 1950's) and foolish, short sighted, ill-thought out solutions.
> 
> And yes, +1318^24! to Cid. Let's see you guys juggle a Kid, a Bob and a little zoo at home and on here.


Fair enough. I suppose it could be seen as short sighted as foolish. I just felt some solution was better than none at all. But I guess we're beating a dead (sea)horse.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

lol seriously... LOLLL need to chill out


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

For as long as I've been on this site, I thought Cid was the Admin 

I never saw a post from Admin until today


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

conix67 said:


> For as long as I've been on this site, I thought Cid was the Admin
> 
> I never saw a post from Admin until today


I thought Holocron was Menagerie for like 2 years don't worry about it


----------

